# $11 Privacy Upgrade



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

While out shopping today, I picked up a stock bathroom door set from Wally World, ~$11.

Fit great with all the hardware that was already there and no more walking in on someone 'takin' care of business' so to speak!

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice mod....does it match the old one (color wise)??


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice mod....does it match the old one (color wise)??


Almost completely, both antique silver finish. The new one is slightly darker, but no one has noticed yet, and I'm not tellin'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Normal "house" lock...that allows you to pick it with a small pin if it is accidentally locked and they shut?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Normal "house" lock...that allows you to pick it with a small pin if it is accidentally locked and they shut?


That's what we put on ours.

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For us the rule of the trailer is if the door is shut ask or knock. If not in use the door is open. Some would say they can have people see in the bathroom all the time but with no heat or air in there it gets cold or hot as the case may be unless the door is left open.

Good mod though if you have little ones that are still forgetting to knock.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Another great idea! Pictures?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[For us the rule of the trailer is if the door is shut ask or knock. If not in use the door is open. [/quote]








Same here!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

That is always one of the first mods we do.







We have done three so far and everytime we found that we have to make the hole for the spring latch (?? is that the correct term?) bigger, yet we didn't see any other options for sizes to buy. Did anyone else have that problem?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

jetjane said:


> That is always one of the first mods we do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We didn't need to make any modifications to anything when we installed this one, just push in on the latch, slide the lock mechanism in and secure it in place with the screws.

After looking closer, I bought antique brass instead of silver...but the DW bailed me out, evidently the antique brass matches the border better!









Yes, it is the kind that can be picked with a small screwdrive, but it comes with a tool for that purpose. They have another model that just has a slot on the outside than can be easily turned with just about anything with a flat blade, it's a couple dollars more, and in hind sight, I probably should have gotten that one.

We tried the "if it's closed, it's occupied" thing, but it didn't work for us. Between the traffic to the back room and my 6 year old's issues with open doors (he has always closed open doors, kinda funny, sorta







) it didn't work very well. Then the other day my DW walked in on the 14 y/o DS and the decision was made.

Here are the photos...who does a mod w/o pics??





















Paul


----------



## 9251 (Mar 17, 2009)

So do the bathroom doors generally come without a lock on them? Ours has a lock, now I'm wondering if this is the one mod the previous owners did.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOOD IDEA !! Im adding this to the list.


----------

